# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Frickin' sharks with frickin' laser beams attached to their frickin' heads

## La Rédaction

MAJ : Ayé, j'ai lasérisé mon couteau et mon portable dont vous pouvez admirer les photos ci-dessous. Plus d'infos et mes impressions détaillées sur le forum. Laché vo com !!!
----------------

J'ai beau être un fasciste de merde, j'aime bien aider les gens à l'occasion.
Là, l'occasion s'appelle Phuong Tran, un étudiant de 23 ans qui, au lieu de fumer des pétards sur les bancs de la fac comme la plupart de ses congénères, a décidé de monter sa propre boîte : TagMyPod.

Le principe est très simple : prenez un truc, faites le passer quelques minutes sous un laser industriel, puis récupérez votre objet initial désormais totalement customisé. Ça marche avec quasiment tout – ordinateur portable, gsm, lecteur mp3, hamster, enfant – et ça permet d'obtenir des résultats assez sympathiques et entièrement personnalisables.

Le magasin vient d'ouvrir à Paris, à côté des Halles, et propose 50% de réduction sur tous ses prix jusqu'à ce soir 19h, histoire de fêter l'inauguration. J'y vais vers 11h, donc si vous voulez rajouter une touche d'originalité à votre portable, ou, mieux, rencontrer un des ténors du journalisme total, n'hésitez pas, c'est le moment.

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Pelomar

La gueule du mec va repousser tous les clients   ::mellow::

----------


## MR.G

Mon  voisin devrai me remercier...
j'ai customisé sa Lada à coup de clefs sur le capot  ::ninja::  

Sinon l'idée est sympa. J'aime bien la boutique/atelier ambiance garage.
par contre le prix ...



> *60 euros* pour tagger un 1/4 de la surface d’un ordinateur portable *100 euros* pour la moitié de la surface d’un ordinateur portable
> 
> *130 euros* pour tagger la totalité de la surface de l’ordinateur


...ça calme. Comme quoi un bon trousseau de clefs ...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Mon  voisin devrai me remercier...
> j'ai customisé sa Lada à coup de clefs sur le capot  
> 
> Sinon l'idée est sympa. J'aime bien la boutique/atelier ambiance garage.
> par contre le prix ...
> ...ça calme. Comme quoi un bon trousseau de clefs ...


C'est intelligent ça...

----------


## MR.G

> C'est intelligent ça...


 Un moment de pure folie en apprenant qu'il était mac-user et pro-sony, pardonnez mon intolérance, seigneur...  ::sad::  
EDIT: je le soupsonne même d'être scientologue. En plus il mange des Bolino...

----------


## etn

Enfin ca limite les applications a des machines carénées en allu ou en acier ^^ ..... je testerai bien avec mon telephone samsung plastique 

Ca doit faire des nouvelles sensations d'appeller d'un chewing gum high-tech   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ouaflechien

30€ pour tagger mon ipod ca va c'est pas cher. je vais voir si j'ai le courage de venir à Paris aujourd'hui.

il y aura des tags Couly?

----------


## Mad

AH des trucs made in Couly la seule bonne raison de dépenser des sous pour ça !

----------


## Arta

c'est un excellent gadget mais c'est un peu cher, je garde de coté en attendant de voir si les prix evoluent  ::rolleyes::

----------


## arthiam

> rencontrer un des ténors du journalisme total, n'hésitez pas, c'est le moment.


ah bon, leon zitrone sera la ?

----------


## Snowman

> ah bon, leon zitrone sera la ?


On parle aussi d'Yves Mourousi et Antoine Blondin   ::ninja::

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Mais surtout:

"Hervé Claude, Jean-Claude Narcy, faites place, ténors du journalisme ! George arrive !"

----------


## Sekkyumu

Ca a l'air très sympa cette boutique  ::):

----------


## superlapin62

Sur l'ipod je verrais bien un

J'appartient à Monsieur truc Muche
Adresse : 45 rue du canard surpuissant
Merci de me le rendre voleur !

Avec ta photo pour qu'on voit la différence entre le propriétaire légal et celui qui l'aurait emprunté.

----------


## ZX8-1

> Sur l'ipod je verrais bien un
> 
> J'appartient à Monsieur truc Muche
> Adresse : 45 rue du canard surpuissant
> Merci de me le rendre voleur !
> 
> Avec ta photo pour qu'on voit la différence entre le propriétaire légal et celui qui l'aurait emprunté.


Mouais et quand tu le donnes a ton ptit cousin, ou te le revends ...... bonjour les rattures ou le tipex    ::rolleyes::  

Sinon c'est sur que c'est pal mal pour eviter les ptit larsins et personnaliser ses gadgets Tech ... a condition d'avoir un peu d'alu brossé ... car le plastic ... c'est pas fantastic !!

----------


## Phuong Tran

Bonjour!

Je suis Phuong Tran de TagMyPod et je suis ravi de voir que le concept plait, merci!

Le local que vous voyez sur les photos est un showroom/concept store, plein de trucs qui servent à rien mais qui sont beaux! 

Je vous invite à venir quand vous voulez, je suis à peu près....et bien tout le temps.

Je voulais aussi préciser qu'il est toujour mieux de venir avec sa propre création, le but étant que personne ne puisse avoir le meme dessin/logo/message..etc!

Et n'hésitez pas à me contacter pour vos commentaires, questions ou critiques: phuong.tran (at) tagmypod com

A bientot!

Phuong Tran

----------


## Sekkyumu

> Bonjour!
> 
> Je suis Phuong Tran de TagMyPod et je suis ravi de voir que le concept plait, merci!
> 
> Le local que vous voyez sur les photos est un showroom/concept store, plein de trucs qui servent à rien mais qui sont beaux! 
> 
> Je vous invite à venir quand vous voulez, je suis à peu près....et bien tout le temps.
> 
> Je voulais aussi préciser qu'il est toujour mieux de venir avec sa propre création, le but étant que personne ne puisse avoir le meme dessin/logo/message..etc!
> ...


Bah écoute, si un jour j'ai envie de custo un truc je passerai. Ce genre de trucs j'aime bien et j'espère que ça marchera pour toi.  ::): 



Spoiler Alert! 


On a une ristourne si on dit qu'on vient de CanardPlus ou pas ?

  ::lol::

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Sinon pour personnaliser les portables, des stickers à 1 euro pièce, c'est pas mal non plus.

Mais bon les mac-user faut toujours qu'ils en rajoutent pour snober les autres   ::rolleyes::

----------


## cloumy

Si on ne vit pas à paris c'est impossible à faire?

----------


## George Sable

Bon, allez, j'y vais. Je suis méga à la bourre  ::w00t::

----------


## Sekkyumu

> Bon, allez, j'y vais. Je suis méga à la bourre


On veut des photos !  ::):

----------


## Thundax-le-Barbare

> Si on ne vit pas à paris c'est impossible à faire?


Taguer ma 360 pour pas qu'on se trompe si elle tombe en panne   ::w00t::

----------


## Phuong Tran

@cloumy
Oui, pour l'instant il faut etre à paris ou appeler hiro nakamura de heroes pour qu il te teleporte  ::):

----------


## vectra

> Un moment de pure folie en apprenant qu'il était mac-user et pro-sony, pardonnez mon intolérance, seigneur...


Hola, Mac-user? Ca mérite un tag-molotov, ca, monsieur...  :mrgreen: 

Sinon, je verrais bien un "j'emmerde le kernel 32" sur mon portable en alu brossé... Reste à acheter un portable, si possible en alu brossé...   ::unsure::

----------


## jp_math

Et le gland sur la photo, c'est qui?   ::ninja::

----------


## Septa

Je me demande si y a moyen de graver une ds...
Je veux des symboles pastafariens sur ma ds...

Je sens que je vais aller y faire un tour pour tester...

----------


## Angelina

utiliser un procédé industriel pour se faire tatouer des objets fabriqués a la chaine, et appeler cela "personnalisation"...

il n'y a que moi qui vois la delicieuse ironie de la chose?






[gratos] un fourrage-de-doigt-dans-l'oeil, typique de mac-users_pro-sony, soit dit entre nous [/gratos]

----------


## George Sable

Ayé, c'est fait, les photos arrivent sous peu  ::lol::

----------


## Algent

Tu t'est fait graver un lapin sur la fesse droite ? :D

----------


## touriste

au laser, ca doit faire mal :D

Ca sentait pas le bacon ?

----------


## Septa

J'en revient aussi...

Donc heu... Sur ds blanche le résultat est assez bof... Pas assez visible....
Et je peux me venter d'être le premier couac du monsieur... Y a eu une couille et je me retrouve avec le "dessin" du gars d'avant moi sur ma ds en plus de celui que je voulais...

Il semblerait que ça marche bien pour le métal ou même les coques d'ordi portable que pour le plastique comme celui de la console de nintendo... Le résultat sur une ds fat était des plus sympa par exemple...

J'y reviendrais pour faire lasériser autre chose je penses.

----------


## ducon

C’est super de se faire graver une moule sur son couteau à huîtres.

----------


## Algent

http://www.flickr.com/photos/8943485@N03/819258520/

hahaha je suis fan :P

Dommage que j'habite pas sur paris, enfin pour l'instant j'ai que dalle de gravable mais bon (creative vision:m / ds lite / nokia6131 rien avec des surfaces vallant le coup :/)

----------


## yaka

C'est limite le temps de faire un joli graphisme en une journée pour profiter de la promo :/
Septa> photos ?
Faut une surface plane ou pas la peine ? savoir si on peut faire n'imorte quelle surface (interieur d'anneau, tour de bouton) on si faut que ca soit un minimum plat?
c'est dommage si c'est pas top sur les ds lite, ca veut dire que sur les wiimotes ca sera pareil...
Y a pas moyen de mettre un flim plastifié ou une encore qui sera fixée sur le plastique apres le passage du laser ?
C'est dommage que ca soit ce prix on peut pas vraiment faire sa serie de cartes de visite avec ca ^^
mais c'est bien cool je trouve, bonne continuation !

----------


## George Sable

Voilà, les photos sont en ligne  ::lol:: 

Alors, petit bilan :

- Même s'il a un nom bizarre, Phuong Tran est vraiment hyper sympa. Il prend le temps nécessaire avec chaque client, il explique comme ça se passe, et il nous donne même l'immense plaisir d'appuyer sur le bouton "Go." Ça sent encore un parfois un peu l'amateurisme, mais on voit qu'il en veut, et pour le coup c'est super cool  ::): 

- L'ambiance est énorme. Sur l'ordinateur, on se croirait dans Star Trek quand on regarde les paramètres de l'imprimante : "Vitesse et puissance du laser", allumez les réacteurs auxilliaires monsieur Spok  ::lol:: . On choisit donc ses préférences en fonction du matériau à graver, puis on met l'engin dans une sorte de gros scanner, on voit un petit point rouge qui s'allume, et toute la machine se met à trembler pendant que le focus se règle, avec un bruit style "mise à feu de l'étoile de la mort". Ensuite, le laser se met en route à toute vitesse, en dégageant des flammes et des étincelles. C'est vraiment impressionnant, et ça vaut le coup d'oeil.

- Pour obtenir un joli résultat, le mieux est de traiter ses fichier à l'avance, en prenant en compte la couleur de l'objet à graver. Par exemple, sur mon Dell en plastique noir j'ai utilisé une image modifiée comme celle-ci, avec les parties à graver en noir et le reste en transparent (ou en blanc, ça marche aussi) :


- Réfléchissez quand vous modifiez vos images ! J'ai fait la bétise d'intervertir les couleurs sur mon pipeman : au lieu de creuser l'intérieur du corps, c'est l'extérieur qui a été lasérisé, ce qui lui donne un coté étrange (même si ça reste assez sympa). Bref, évitez donc de faire ça :


- Autre erreur à la con : L'oubli d'un détail sur l'image. Sur mon Dell, j'ai gravé un image où j'avais oublié la pupille d'un des lapins (heureusement, l'image pour le couteau n'avait pas ce problème). Résultat : le lapin droit a un look à la Jean Marie le Pen (habilement corrigé avec un peu de bic noir). Faites donc bien attention à vos images. Mieux vaut perdre 30 secondes pour tout vérifier, plutôt que garder à vie une erreur indélébile.

- Si vous trouvez que l'image n'est pas assez visible, n'hésitez pas à demander à ce qu'on repasse un coup. Une fois que vous aurez bougé l'objet, il sera impossible de regraver exactement au même endroit, donc vérifiez *avant* de toucher. Pour le lapin sur mon couteau, il a fallu 4 passages en puissance maximale, car le métal est très résistant.

Pour conclure, rien à dire si ce n'est un mot : génial  :;):

----------


## scritche

Heu, moi je me demande tout de même ce qu'il fout pour se promener avec une lame à égorger dans les rues de Paris?!?
Apparement, ca vous parait tous normal.

----------


## George Sable

> Heu, moi je me demande tout de même ce qu'il fout pour se promener avec une lame à égorger dans les rues de Paris?!?
> Apparement, ca vous parait tous normal.


Je protège ma vie face à Omar Boulon  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

C'est ton bras qu'on voit sur la photo George*S*?

----------


## Algent

> C'est ton bras qu'on voit sur la photo George*S*?


Je sait pas si c'est George mais il est autant poilu que moi le copieur   ::ninja::

----------


## Sekkyumu

Très sympa le rendu ! (Oui j'aime bien fouiller  ::lol::  )

----------


## George Sable

> C'est ton bras qu'on voit sur la photo George*S*?


Maybe  ::ninja::

----------


## flibulin bulard

sympa le rendu sur le dell!
ça me donne envie tiens. mais question: combien que ça coûte?

----------


## Sekkyumu

> sympa le rendu sur le dell!
> ça me donne envie tiens. mais question: combien que ça coûte?


Y a écrit dans un des commentaires de la news il me semble. Ptain chui sûr que George il a eu droit à du gratos l'enculay  ::ninja::

----------


## flibulin bulard

putain 130€!!!!!

cherros dite donc.

mais pas injouable remarque!
y en a pas un sur paris qui veut assumer ce qu'on peut appeler une "commande groupée?"

----------


## Algent

nan, ya un quart de pc et un couteau, ca fait (60+5)/2=dans les 33€ je suppose ^^

----------


## Sylvine

> Maybe


Ça veut dire oui!
Bon, on sait que Sable est un individu masculin de race blanche mesurant entre 1m20 et 2m10 avec une chemise moche, des poils sur les bras, habitant plus ou moins vers Paris, qui possede un ordinateur assez vieux qui tourne sous Linux et un goût assez prononcé pour l'humour douteux et les jeux de mots vaseux.
Ça devrait pas être trop dur à trouver.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Ça veut dire oui!
> Bon, on sait que Sable est un individu masculin de race blanche mesurant entre 1m20 et 2m10 avec une chemise moche, des poils sur les bras, habitant plus ou moins vers Paris, qui possede un ordinateur assez vieux qui tourne sous Linux et un goût assez prononcé pour l'humour douteux et les jeux de mots vaseux.
> Ça devrait pas être trop dur à trouver.


ouais ben tu définit une bonne partie de la population linuxienne   ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

> Bon, on sait que Sable est un individu masculin de race blanche mesurant entre 1m20 et 2m10 avec une chemise moche, des poils sur les bras, habitant plus ou moins vers Paris, qui possede un ordinateur assez vieux qui tourne sous Linux et un goût assez prononcé pour l'humour douteux et les jeux de mots vaseux.


Ça caractérise aussi les lecteurs de CanardPC, ça.

----------


## George Sable

> avec une chemise moche


C'est un polo, connard.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est un polo, connard.


C'est bon, je suis sûr que c'est toi.

----------


## George Sable

> putain 130€!!!!!
> 
> cherros dite donc.


130€, c'est pour tatouer la totalité de l'ordinateur. Là, c'est juste un quart, donc 60€, divisé par 2 grâce à la promotion en cours, soit 30€. C'est plus que raisonable.

Et puis de toute façon, t'as qu'à pas être pauvre.

----------


## gwenladar

Je trouve aussi le rendu sur la DS tres bien moi

Arfll si j avais su, j aurais filer ma DS a ma copine (qui est sur paris ce WE) pour me la faire personnaliser :P

Final EDIT suite au post de boulon j efface... DSl
POur en revenir a la gravure: dommage pour le pipeman, mais le lapin rends super bien sur le couteau (et 4 passages ca m etonne pas, c est du  bon acier ca :P)

----------


## Septa

> C'est limite le temps de faire un joli graphisme en une journée pour profiter de la promo :/
> Septa> photos ?


Non pas de photo... J'ai un peu massacré la chose en essayant de faire ressortir le truc gravé...

Disons que ça ressort pas assez... Ca fait blanc/jaune assez moche... Le plastique est moyen pour ce genre de chose sur la ds...

( Pour tout dire le monsieur semble même être parti pour ne plus faire de ds lite vu ce qu'il a dit après mon poisson... :P )

Un des gars qui a fait gravé sa ds avant moi était surement un canard pc eux... ( Il a fait gravé un dessin de Couly dessus ) Donc avec un peu de chance il la postera ici...


Et heu oui... Sur ds Fat ça rend très bien... C'est sur les lites que c'est moyen/bof...

----------


## Sylvine

> EDIt : a au fait george, ton couteau tu l a trouver ou?


DSC?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Merde , le lapin ! je l'avais oublié   ::sad::  
Je viens de rentrer , j'ai fait graver mon ipod shuffle
J'avais pas d'idee alors j'ai pris mes signes astrologique 
En tout cas , c'est sympa , mais faut sortir au forum des halles , sinon on est perdu   ::happy2:: 

*EDIT : BORDEL DE MERDE , LE LAPIN QUOI !!! COMMENT J'AI PU L'OUBLIER ? ><

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est bon, on est pas sur un forum de coutellerie.

Parlez de la gravure, pas d'autre chose.

----------


## SoLo

arg faut que vous ouvriez un magasin sur bruxelles, ca a l'air franchement sympa...par contre c'est cher mais ca va, ca vaut ce que ca vaut.
fin bon, c'est exactement le genre de truc bien con que je pourrais faire sur mon petit synthé. Par contre faudrait encore trouver le motif...
sinon on a pas d'autres photos de gens qui auraient essayé le schmillblick?

----------


## Sylvine

Et donc ma grand mère elle m'a acheté mon premier couteau à huitre, mais mon plus beau souvenir c'était quand j'ai visité l'usine Laguiole, j'avais le kiki tout dur.
Bon là je me suis pris un Ka-Bar pour decouper le grizzli, mais rien ne vaut un bon couteau suisse.

----------


## Phuong Tran

Re bonjour à tous!

C'est Phuong Tran de TagMyPod!

Merci pour les commentaires et bien sûr merci à ceux qui sont passé au shop.

Oui, pour la DS lite, je ne lferais plus. Et encore d"solé pour ce couac mister, reviens quand tu veux pour te faire tagger un autre objet, nimporte lequel sauf DS lite!!!!  ::): 

En tous les cas, vos réactions font vraiment plaisir, ca me motive!!

A bientot!

Phuong Tran

phuong.tran@tagmypod.com

----------


## Djull

et j'ai cru voir que ca fonctionnait aussi sur les jean's !!! ce garcon va se faire ede l'argent, il a trouvé une bonne idée sérieux !!!

sinon, je sais pas si vous etes au courant, mais comme le dit le proverbe "c'est a la lame qu'on voit la b**e" georges, toutes mes condoléances...   ::happy2::

----------


## ducon

> sinon, je sais pas si vous etes au courant, mais comme le dit le proverbe "c'est a la lame qu'on voit la b**e" georges, toutes mes condoléances...


Ouais, comme pour les bagnoles : c’est inversement proportionnel à la taille du zguègue.

----------


## Djull

c'est la merde pour les routiers...!  ::happy2::

----------


## Sybylle

> C'est bon, je suis sûr que c'est toi.


Pwned  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:   

Ceci dit ça coûte un poil cher.
Ma chère et tendre vous conseille de faire un cadeau à votre copine avant de vous ramener avec ça (bien sur si vous n'en avez pas allez-y   ::happy2::  ).

A voir...Ca baissera peut-être à force d'avoir des clients (ce que je souhaite).

----------


## Gunzen-R

Robocop va enfin pouvoir se tatouer \o/

----------


## ducon

Sinon, on peut essayer avec le sang de xénomorphe, mais c’est pour les gens qui aiment avoir mal.

----------


## Sybylle

> Robocop va enfin pouvoir se tatouer \o/


Ouais mais le T1000 il a intérêt à prendre un abonnement XD

Un petit mot en passant... Le créateur de l'entreprise ne serait pas un fan d'Eve?
Vu qu'il y a une corpo avec ce nom...

----------


## Iro

Dieu que s'est laid ...
Un portable jacky touch   :B):

----------


## tarask

Shure e2c George ? Tu es un homme de gout !

----------


## George Sable

> Shure e2c George ? Tu es un homme de gout !


Je suis surtout quelqu'un qui a les moyens  :B):

----------


## touriste

tu pourrais utiliser tes moyens sur ta tenue vestimentaire ou ton armement personnel, le couteau c est l'arme du pauvre (et du fourbe):D

----------


## BobaFred

> Ayé, j'ai lasérisé mon couteau et mon portable dont vous pouvez admirer les photos ci-dessous. Plus d'infos et mes impressions détaillées sur


C'est bien mais tu aurais pu imprimer le lapin à l'endroit sur ton portable car une fois ouvert, les gens face à toi le vois tête en bas :D

----------


## George Sable

> C'est bien mais tu aurais pu imprimer le lapin à l'endroit sur ton portable car une fois ouvert, les gens face à toi le vois tête en bas :D


C'est mon coté anti-conformiste.

----------


## PunkRod

C'est de toute bôôôté.

(ps : plus les news passent, et plus je retrouve mes répliques fétiches, définitivement je ne viens pas ici par hasard !!)

_Long live the Kernel Feurtitoo !_

----------


## Angelina

::rolleyes::  tout est dit

----------


## Speyz0r

J'y suis allé cet aprem me faire Canardifier ma DS Lite, en compagnie de l'anonyme dont il y'à la photo plus haut (Une DS 1.0 bleu sur laquelle il à malicieusement fait apposer les kanji "Hentaï" ).

Sur les matériaux types plastique transparent clairs, j'vous conseil de prévoir de traiter à l'encre par dessus, ce qui devrait être du plus bel effet.
Ma DS lite blanche à bien prise le canard mais ca reste trop diffu en l'état, j'vais coller un coup d'encre dessus et envoyer le résultat.

Malgrès le ton "amateur" qui règne dans le showroom, soyez certain que le motif sera apposé au bon endroit et ressemblera au tracé informatique (:b Phuong).

Préférez des images en haute résolution également pour bénéficier de la précision du laser ; un tracé même légèrement zoomé sera crenelé sur les courbes et les diagonales.

le côté expérimental est franchement marrant, puisqu'il est difficile d'anticiper sur le materiau et la teinte révélée par le laser, mais entre l'effet mat/brillat, la teinte révélée et le relief nouveau ça donnera clairement quelquechose de particulier.
Ceci dit avec un bon coup de boost du bouche à oreilles et une ptite force de proposition "artistique" il peut clairement faire un bon business.

Allez faire un tour avec un truc à graver en poche, il y'à des choses à voir et qui sait, vous finirez probablement par appuyer sur le GO !

----------


## George Sable

Gnni~~~






Je veeeux  ::sad::

----------


## touriste

Ah oui, la gravure sur l'ipod est magnifique.

Par contre rose, le champi, la fleur... c est un ipod de femme ? ^^

----------


## theo_le_zombie

J'arrive toujours pas a avalé le fait d'avoir oublié le lapin de Couly , svp aidez moi ! ><

----------


## Kastoi

> Je suis surtout quelqu'un qui a les moyens



uéué, Westone UM2 ou rien, sale pauvre   ::ninja::  

(ou des moulés à 800€ si tu veux vraiment faire le riche   ::ninja::  )

----------


## yapi

Très jolie customisation de l'ipod!
Belle idée en tout cas, bravo à M Tran!   ::lol::

----------


## Sik_22

Le topic de la bave.

A quand la même chose par correspondance ? (on peut rever non ??)

----------


## Rom1

Je ferai bien graver ma basse... :setate:

----------


## Marty

> C'est bien mais tu aurais pu imprimer le lapin à l'endroit sur ton portable car une fois ouvert, les gens face à toi le vois tête en bas :D


  :^_^:  

Magique !
Enfin tu n'aurais pas du lui faire remarquer.....on peut que se trouver bête aprés sa !  :P

----------


## Speyz0r

> Je ferai bien graver ma basse... :setate:


Wé, va vachement falloir la plier pour qu'elle rentre dans l'apareil imo ;o

J'vais voir ce que ça donne sur une Xbox360 et sur mon lap.

----------


## George Sable

> A quand la même chose par correspondance ? (on peut rever non ??)


Ça risque de revenir assez cher, mais tu peux contacter le mec de TagMyPod, histoire de voir si y a moyen d'arranger un truc.

----------


## flibulin bulard

ça me tente bien, mais faudrait que je trouve un bon truc a faire tatouer sur mon pécé portable. et je suis loin d'être graphiste.
hum, je vais demander a sekkymu

----------


## Sekkyumu

> ça me tente bien, mais faudrait que je trouve un bon truc a faire tatouer sur mon pécé portable. et je suis loin d'être graphiste.
> hum, *je vais demander a sekkymu*


WATZ ?!




Je fais rien pour les anti-maceux  ::ninja:: 







Files moi un truc et je le vectoriserai stu veux. :mrgreen:

----------


## Phuong Tran

Re re bonjour!!


c'est encore Phuong de TagMyPod et, je vais surement me repeter, mais encore merci pour tous ces comments!

Jai vu qu il y avait beaucoup de questions, pour rappel vous pouvez me contacter a ce email:
phuong.tran@tagmypod.com 

Voila!

A bientot !!


Au fait, si vous avez des idées d'objets ou de matiere je serai heureux de vous ententre!

++

Phuong

----------


## Akodo

Je trouve l'idée et le résultat sympatoches, bonne chance pour la suite   :;):

----------


## Higgins

Bon bah moi je vais aller me faire tatouer la bite au laser, à plus les gens.

----------


## vectra

> J'arrive toujours pas a avalé le fait d'avoir oublié le lapin de Couly , svp aidez moi ! ><



Comme dirait l'ami Didier: "Eh ben t'es con!"  :mrgreen: 

pas de quoi...


ps: elle est où son interviou, au fait?

----------


## Sylvine

> ps: elle est où son interviou, au fait?


Tu veux vraiment le savoir?

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Bonjour!
> 
> ...
> Je voulais aussi préciser qu'il est toujour mieux de venir avec sa propre création, le but étant que personne ne puisse avoir le meme dessin/logo/message..etc!
> ...
> A bientot!
> 
> Phuong Tran


et quand on est une tache question graphique (encore que ma signature c'est moi qui l'ai faite). bon je viens bien trouver un truc sympa pour mon ipod. (hier pas eu le temps de passer c'est nul   ::sad::  .)

PS: j'espère que Mr Couly ne vera pas d'inconvénient à ce que l'on utilise ses dessins de canards que l'on trouve dans cpc ou sur le site?

----------


## Speyz0r

> et quand on est une tache question graphique (encore que ma signature c'est moi qui l'ai faite). bon je viens bien trouver un truc sympa pour mon ipod. (hier pas eu le temps de passer c'est nul   .)
> 
> PS: j'espère que Mr Couly ne vera pas d'inconvénient à ce que l'on utilise ses dessins de canards que l'on trouve dans cpc ou sur le site?


Sans vouloir te brutaliser publiquement, ce sont des lapins :

CANARD :

LAPIN :

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Sans vouloir te brutaliser publiquement, ce sont des lapins :
> 
> CANARD :
> LAPIN :


Bah, canard, lapin, c'est pareil, c'est juste une question de point de vue :


Sinon, les objets à graver doivent être bien plats ou peuvent être arrondis / légèrement bombés ?

Quelle est la taille maximum des objets qu'on peut faire rentrer dans la machine ?

----------


## TheToune

Merde je suis trop loin moi ...
Vous croyez que j'aurais le même resultat avec un marteau et un burin ?   ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

Et ce canard-lapin aussi :

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Sans vouloir te brutaliser publiquement, ce sont des lapins :
> 
> CANARD :
> ...
> LAPIN :
> ...


quoi! des lapins dans canardpc!!! mais ce magazine est un scandale. et en plus on m'aurait menti... je ne verrai jamais plus le monde de la même manière. quel choc, quelle deception, quel traumatisme. non franchement je n'ai rien a dire mais ca ne m'empeche pas de m'exprimer.


EDIT et PS: merci à ducon.

----------


## Phuong Tran

Salut! 

Sinon, les objets à graver doivent être bien plats ou peuvent être arrondis / légèrement bombés ?

Il vaut mieux qu ils soient plats mais legerment bombé ca passe aussi.


Quelle est la taille maximum des objets qu'on peut faire rentrer dans la machine ?

POur l'instant tout peut rentre, enfin je parle de gadgets electroniques, apres, pous un aspirateur ca rentre pas.
tu pensais a quoi?


Phuong Tran
email: phuong.tran@tagmypod.com

----------


## Nibel

La classe !

----------


## Threanor

> Comme dirait l'ami Didier: "Eh ben t'es con!"  :mrgreen: 
> pas de quoi...
> ps: elle est où son interviou, au fait?


Pour cause de vacances, l'interview complète sera en ligne fin juillet, début août.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Salut! 
> 
> Sinon, les objets à graver doivent être bien plats ou peuvent être arrondis / légèrement bombés ?
> 
> Il vaut mieux qu ils soient plats mais legerment bombé ca passe aussi.
> Quelle est la taille maximum des objets qu'on peut faire rentrer dans la machine ?
> 
> POur l'instant tout peut rentre, enfin je parle de gadgets electroniques, apres, pous un aspirateur ca rentre pas.
> tu pensais a quoi?
> ...


Pour l'objet encombrant, je pensais à la malette où je range mon matériel d'art (pinceaux, feutres, crayons, etc.) :



Elle fait environ 20*20*30 cm... Je suppose que ça passera pas   ::unsure::  

Pour l'objet bombé, je pensais à la crosse (métallique) d'un fusil ou d'un pistolet   ::ninja::  
(avant que vous me preniez pour un fou homicide, je précise que je parle d'un flingue à billes et air comprimé : j'ai un pote qui m'a invité à faire une partie d'airsoft, et si ça me plaît, je pense y retourner souvent: crapahuter dans la forêt ça me fera sortir prendre l'air et faire un peu de sport, je trouve que je m'empâte ces derniers temps... du coup si je m'y mets sérieusement, il faudra que je m'achète un gun.)

----------


## ducon

C’est le truc dont on retrouve après les billes en plastique un peu partout ? BAN !

----------


## Ash_Crow

> C’est le truc dont on retrouve après les billes en plastique un peu partout ? BAN !


Mon pote m'a dit que justement ils prenaient des billes biodégradables...

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est bon couteaux, softgun, armes de guerre, masturbation mutuelle autour d'une craquotte, vous gardez ça pour un putain d'autre forum.

Compris ?

----------


## NitroG42

> C'est bon couteaux, softgun, armes de guerre, masturbation mutuelle autour d'une craquotte, vous gardez ça pour un putain d'autre forum.
> 
> Compris ?


Mais on peut quand même raconter sa vie j'espère ?
Par exemple moi j'habite trop loin  de paris, et c'est bien con pour mes fesses par ce que jamais je pourrais transformer ma souris logitech, ou alors mon baladeur archos, en mettant des petits canards dessus.

Quelqu'un s'est déjà fait tatouer "Fuck the kernel 69" sur la teub ?  ::ninja::

----------


## NaKeD

Y'a moyen de tagger la facade latérale de mon superlan boy ? non? Bon, tant pis.
ca m'a l'ai mignonnet tout ca.... mais genre à l'arrière d'un portable, a force de le foutre dans la poche ou autre, je pense que ca va finir comme le vernis de mon samsung... Out.
A voir ca, en plus pour des petits bousins ca peut ne pas revenir cher 
[Ps: Omar > coocool , Cacalme, zenzen, lexomymyl. Pas s'énervay comme ca, spas bon pour le coeur.  ::): ]

----------


## MR.G

> si vous avez des idées d'objets ou de matiere je serai heureux de vous ententre!


ça rend comment sur une biscotte ?
c'est pour offrir ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Marty

> [Ps: Omar > coocool , Cacalme, zenzen, lexomymyl. Pas s'énervay comme ca, spas bon pour le coeur. ]


Il est énervé car George a mis les lapins à l'envers sur son portable....d'ailleurs sa se comprend   ::mellow::  

 ::ninja::  

C'est con que je sois trop loin, je lui aurais bien mis une guelle de lapin à mon soldat sur ma "limited edition qu'on trouve partout" de CoH...ou alors sur ma TI-83

 ::|:

----------


## Angelina

> C'est bon couteaux, softgun, armes de guerre, masturbation mutuelle autour d'une craquotte, vous gardez ça pour un putain d'autre forum.
> 
> Compris ?


en meme temps, t'es sur un topic de jacky hein.  :;):  faut pas trop s'etonner...

----------


## Mistral

Rhaaaaa, ça me plait bien ce concept...
Et sinon : un lapin, ça rentre dans la machine ?   ::ninja::

----------


## NaKeD

> ...ou alors sur ma TI-83


Ouais, c'est vrai, pour aller en cours comme ca tu auras vraiment la panoplie complete du 1337 g33k  ::):

----------


## NaKeD

> c'est bien con pour mes fesses par ce que jamais je pourrais transformer ma souris logitech, ou alors mon baladeur archos, en mettant des petits canards dessus.


y'a une solution a tout, nitro, tu m'envoies ton archos par la poste et promis juré sur la tete de mon frere je vais te le tagguer et le perdre a la poste.
non? bon... tant pis... je continuerai a matter les flims sur ma DS.    ::|:

----------


## Phuong Tran

@ash crow: LOL, ca ne rentre pas ca!!! mais si tarrives a enlever les plaques en metal, ca pourrait rentre  ::): 

Phuong
Phuong.tran@tagmypod.com

----------


## Ash_Crow

> @ash crow: LOL, ca ne rentre pas ca!!! mais si tarrives a enlever les plaques en metal, ca pourrait rentre 
> 
> Phuong
> Phuong.tran@tagmypod.com


Euh, je vais pas dévisser ma malette juste pour ça, c'est un coup à pas pouvoir la remonter après... tant pis.

----------


## Flibust0r

Quand je vois le prix et le resultat, ça me fait un peu penser a ça
 :P 





Ps:Humour hein, c'est surtout que j'était tombé par hasard sur cette couverture et sa fait longtemps que je voulait la placer   ::ninja::

----------


## FIVE-one

excellent rendu et tres belle initative !
ca marche sur les p'tits freres ? :P

----------


## Backbone

> excellent rendu et tres belle initative !
> ca marche sur les p'tits freres ? :P


Voila LA solution contre le rapt d'enfants   ::ninja::

----------


## Dj_gordon

Sympa le concept !!
Ca marche sur un pied de biche ?   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Elfe_eralgan

Je veux faire tagger mon scooter   ::w00t::

----------


## Mistral

18h et toujours pas de news.   ::sad::  
C'est un scandale !!!

----------


## alonzobistro

Ca m'rappelle les plus belles heures de la pyrogravure.

Ca l'fait sur des ronds de serviettes en acier ?

Sinon Georges jolie citation de _Goldmember_ ...

----------


## Bidon Poilu

> Sinon Georges jolie citation de _Goldmember_ ...


Ah?
J'aurais dit International man of mystery.....
Bon, ça va faire une bonne excuse pour me refaire la trilogie!
En attendant la sortie du quatrième spécial Dr Evil.....

----------


## G-rom

Personne ne trouve que la gravure est à l'envers sur le portable dell  ::blink::

----------


## gwenladar

> Personne ne trouve que la gravure est à l'envers sur le portable dell


si si ,on lui a deja dit

----------


## BigBuzz

Petit article sympa pour une idée sympa !!
Pas encore trouvé un truc à graver mais je vais y réfléchir !!
Ca marche sur les chiens ?!?

----------


## Akodo

Non, mais y a une promo sur les belles mères   ::lol::

----------


## Neptune

Il n'y a plus de news pour laisser celle la en première ?  ::(:

----------


## Sekkyumu

> Il n'y a plus de news pour laisser celle la en première ?


Oui parce qu'on peut voir le super torse de George en photo.

----------


## Madval

> Je protège ma vie face à Omar Boulon


Avec un petit Karambit de fiotte ? Tu vas pas aller loin ^^

Spyderco c'est pour les rigolo, rien ne vaut un Kershaw ou un Benchmade !

Edit : J'aime et re aime le dessin du lapin sur la lame ! Ou comment couper une carotide avec humour !!!  ::):

----------


## Madval

> C'est bon couteaux, softgun, armes de guerre, masturbation mutuelle autour d'une craquotte, vous gardez ça pour un putain d'autre forum.
> 
> Compris ?


Comme le shotgun au tazer dont vous parlez sur votre site ?   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Marty

> Personne ne trouve que la gravure est à l'envers sur le portable dell


Chuuuuut..   ::ninja::

----------


## fuful

Un pote est passé aujourd'hui à la boutique avec une pure plaque de métal, a priori, le laser ne l'a pas attaqué :/ Ce con a acheté des plaques d'acier pour monter son propre boitier... M'enfin, pas grave.
Ya moyen de faire quelques chose sur une souris ? Et plus particulièrement, dans le cas présent, une MX Révolution ?
Le lapin SUR et SOUS la souris, ca doit le faire !

----------


## nusul

> Un pote est passé aujourd'hui à la boutique avec une pure plaque de métal, a priori, le laser ne l'a pas attaqué :/ Ce con a acheté des plaques d'acier pour monter son propre boitier... M'enfin, pas grave.
> Ya moyen de faire quelques chose sur une souris ? Et plus particulièrement, dans le cas présent, une MX Révolution ?
> Le lapin SUR et SOUS la souris, ca doit le faire !



Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le pote!   ::w00t::  

Mais j'ai pas dis mon dernier mot, je me suis renseigné sur leurs modele de graveur laser et j'ai vu quelque param à changer...

Je vais essayer d'y repasser demain!   ::wacko::

----------


## Algent

> Sinon Georges jolie citation de _Goldmember_ ...
> [/font]


Le top serait d'arriver a placer le "a-buhh" (3:30)

----------


## fuful

> Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le pote!   
> 
> Mais j'ai pas dis mon dernier mot, je me suis renseigné sur leurs modele de graveur laser et j'ai vu quelque param à changer...
> 
> Je vais essayer d'y repasser demain!


Cool tu pourra emmener ma souris !

----------


## nusul

> Cool tu pourra emmener ma souris !


tant que c'est ni pour un logo de l'om ni un truc star wars ni de bagnoles rouges: OK
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## E MEN KEV

> (et 4 passages ca m etonne pas, c est du  bon acier ca :P)


Spyderco, la lame est reforger 36 foit

----------

